# premiere pro cs3



## wodi (26. August 2007)

Hallo 

Ich hab ein Großes Problem ich kann nichts bearbeiten da in meiner Werkzeug leiste keine Werkzeuge sind wie kommt das Nur ein Zeichen stift ist drinn und nichts anderes
Kann mir jemand Helfen-
Wie stele ich das wieder her-?
Danke

Ps: ich kann die Werkzeuge nur durch die Tasten auswählen sonst nicht ..


----------



## NYCity (14. September 2007)

Hallihallo

Kann es sein, dass du das Werkzeugfenster so klein gemacht hast das man nur ein Werkzeug sieht?
Schalte mal auf ein anderen Arbeitsbereich und prüfe ob du dort alle Werkzeuge siehst.
Die Arbeitsbereiche findest du unter Fenster->Arbeitsbereich.


----------

